# Scammer - beware



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

I have posted briefly a warning on the classifieds, but here is the full hit.

I replied to a pre-loved classified ad. The ad was actually for a stack of vivs and quite a few geckos of different morphs - blizzards, murphy patternless, mack snow etc - incubator of eggs and more.

I am starting to breed leopard geckos and this to me was a great deal - after trying to sell my business which my heart was no longer in, after much communiacation back and forth with this seller - who was very friendly and convincing - I took an offer on my business to pay for this lot.

After payment, I heard nothing from the seller for several days, which worried me a little, then I was contacted to say they had been away - not true, I knew as they had told me the breeding stock I didn't want was being collected on the Saturday they had told me they were away.

Over the next few days I started to pick up on indescrepencies, the seller was stalling for delivery, I said I wanted my money back. I was told I could have it but was stalled for time. I actually wanted the geckos desperatly as had sold the majority of my stock and buisness for this quick sale.

We agreed to to go back to the transaction and delivery was supposedly sorted by courier, and didn't arrive, then again, but didn't arrive - then they blamed the courier - offering a full refund until sorted out - they gave a bogus courier number when I insisted I speak to them.

Anyway - to cut a long story short, they told me, amongst other things, they found the courier on pets-classified. I don't know why, but I went to look there - possibly for this couriers advert (I have a name, so no, its not the one advertised on there). When on there I came accross an advert that I had an idea was placed by this person - asking for unwanted reptiles with a phone number - a mobile, then another advert asking for vivs for their rescue as they have so many reptiles and not enough vivs, then an ad. selling vivs - same phone number. One had an email address - I googled this email address and ended up on Captive bred, where there is a thread re: scammers of the same details.

The thread referred to them posting on her too - I followed the link - sure enough its right I'm afraid. I have managed to connect all the information.

I have spent the day too-ing and froing and collecting information about these people by many different means, and have now contacted the police. Merseyside police have told me to inform the forum owners and the classified admin of these scammers in the interim as I have to go to the police station tommorrow to make an actual complaint - I will then have a crime number - which if anyone else has been scammed by these people or they have attempted to scam them - then you can refer to the crime number if you wish to report it.

Obviously, in just one afternoon, I have managed to gather a lot of information regarding these people, have several email addresses, names, location - but not yet actual address, isp provider etc. More information would be appreciated.

Please beware of any ads posted saying they are a rescue and using the name matt and mark - on pets-classified.co.uk they use a mobile number, sometimes an email address which is [email protected]. or [email protected]

On preloved the username is Harris85 - they are on here also, I have had the username and email connected by another forum member whom they have been in touch with. I am not sure if I am allowed to post their username on here, so will wait to here from admin re: this.

However, as I say - my fault for being trusting - I have lost my business which I took a ridiculoius price for a quick sale to pay and have at present lost £350.00 - I will do all I can to recover it. Any help from anyone re: these people who are in the Southampton, hampshire area, please let me know.

If anyone is on captive bred - please be kind enough to cross post for me - there is a thread on this on there already from other people, but it got nasty. 

If you have had dealing with these people, matt and mark who rescue reps, then sell on, sell vivs and buy geckos or try to, or have any information whatsoever, then let me know, as I say I will have a crime number tommorrow if you wish to report it direct.
__________________


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Posting on two places?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats really rough, hope you can still salvage you business and hasnt been too damaging. Good on you for gathering all the information and reporting it to the police these scammers need to be nipped in the butt and more should be reported. Hope you get something back from the ordeal


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Trice*

erm - yess - sorry, meant to post on topic - not off topic, so I posted both - more chance of getting seen, less chance of people losing their money.

Spider-mad - my business is all but gone, I saved all exotic pet related body jewellery to put on my gecko website, but that actually is not a lot. If I get the money back it will be something, but if not - then........ I don't know.

A lesson learnt and hopefully I can help stop other people making the same mistake.


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

wow that's awful!

but just want to clarify, i also request free reptile equipment, and take on genuine rescues and re homes. AND live in the Southampton area. 

just want to clarify im a genuine girl just trying to help out unwanted reps!
i recently had a surplus tank of no use which i gave away to another rfuk member.

i think its awful when people manipulate and twist a genuine helping cause.

and to clarify if i was these guys i wouldn't be typing this and to assure you - here is my post code SO52 9EL - could i be that stupid if i was a scammer? lol

hope these gits get busted!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

And the moral of the story is don't part with the cash before you have the animals 'in your hand' or see them in the flesh.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Fixx said:


> And the moral of the story is don't part with the cash before you have the animals 'in your hand' or see them in the flesh.


Yes i agree.

Espeshially to a private seller, shops/breeders who come highly recomended is the way to go.

If some thing seems to good to be true, it probablly is


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

hard luck mate. there seems to be a lot of scammers around at the moment and theres a few doing the rescue rip off. doubt you will get anything back but good luck too you: victory:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

the date for this post is 2007


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> the date for this post is 2007


 
hahahahahahahahha


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> hahahahahahahahha


lol :blush:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> lol :blush:


How do people manage to find them, then bump them back up and not realise! :gasp:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Not that it will help much but there are a few shows coming up and you can get good deals there and see the reps that you want in the flesh as it were , hope things look up for you


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> How do people manage to find them, then bump them back up and not realise! :gasp:


i have no idea hun but i swear i had to check the date lol just to make sure 



monitor mad said:


> Not that it will help much but there are a few shows coming up and you can get good deals there and see the reps that you want in the flesh as it were , hope things look up for you


check the date of the OP's post hun as im sure its been sorted out now


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> the date for this post is 2007



Must be a history lesson.:lol2:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> Must be a history lesson.:lol2:


must be :gasp:


----------

